# I have a job interview tomorrow!!!!!!!!!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

*I'm super excited! I haven't worked since 2009 and I really need a job. I finally found one that I think I would really like!!!!! Wish me luck!!!*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 6, 2013)

GL


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

*Thank you guys!!!! It went REALLY well! She has two more interviews today and she said she will make up her mind by tomorrow and I will hear from her!   *


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 7, 2013)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 7, 2013)

Best of luck. You got it I bet


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow. Hope you have time for all that milking    (I am joking. Good Luck) You have a lot going on.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hope you got that job


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Wow. Hope you have time for all that milking    (I am joking. Good Luck) You have a lot going on.


*
LoL, I do have a lot! Fortunately, the job is part time and has flexible hours! 


Waiting to hear back...


I hope I hope I hope!!! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

*Still waiting to hear back. *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate waiting. It drive me nuts.  Its torture.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I hate waiting. It drive me nuts.  Its torture.


*Lol, true! And I am still waiting. *


----------



## Cricket (Jan 9, 2013)

About 1 day of waiting and I'd be thinking, "keep the darn job--if it takes you this long to make up your mind, I don't want it!"


----------



## Alice Acres (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck. I have a friend who has been job hunting in So Cal..not a good job market out there. She's been looking for several years.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck! I'm in norcal and been looking for the last year!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Ugh, stilllll waiting! I emailed her a follow-up last night and haven't heard. I'm trying to be patient though. *


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't you just HATE that?! GOOD LUCk!


----------

